
Difference engine: Music to their ears - jamesbritt
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/02/audio-compression?fsrc=nlw%7Cnewe%7C2-10-2012%7Cnew_on_the_economist
======
jamesbritt
Some related discussion on the Loudness Wars:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1030026>

<http://musicmachinery.com/2009/03/23/the-loudness-war/>

[http://createdigitalmusic.com/2011/07/from-the-trenches-
of-t...](http://createdigitalmusic.com/2011/07/from-the-trenches-of-the-
loudness-wars-a-broad-survey-of-research/)

